# so i wana make some mead



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

ok i am new to the beekeeping thing but it looks like i am gona get some excess honey this year. i wana try making mead. i want a sweet drink, nothing bitter. where do i start? how much honey do i need? any help would be appreciated. thanks, jeff


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The first place to start is the stickied thread "Intro to Meadmaking" which answers these and many newbie's questions. Post what questions you have, and also find a local homebrew shop for supplies and even more support.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

You might not always get sweet but I would suggest you will rarely get bitter for a straight mead.


----------



## mwb7434 (Apr 13, 2009)

Around 3 lbs. honey per gallon of water seems to be a widely accepted ratio. That's what I'll be doing when I start my first batch this weekend.

If you want sweeter mead, use a lower attenuating yeast strain, probably an ale yeast. That is, use one that is less alcohol-tolerant. Once the alcohol reaches a certain level the yeast will "give up" and stop metabolizing sugar, meaning that there will be more sugar left in the solution. The more alcohol, the "drier" because more sugar has been converted.


----------

